# Maiden Voyage @ Bear Lake



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Checked Logan out today round lunch and hit Bear Lake. I really wasn't going to fish, just wanted to see what needed to be tweeked on the boat and get the hang of it. It towed great, and with the pedestal seats makes fer easy backing up w/ out having to lower the tailgate. Logan was hot to fish so OF COURSE I had ta bing a couple poles. When I backed the boat into the water and got in, Logan said uhhhh Dad--there is water coming in the bot from the plug! CRAP!!! Well I thought I tightened it up good but backed the trailer down and loaded it up again. Tightened the plug again and backed her in again. This time NO WATER!!!! Wind was blowing crazy today, but the trolling motor pushed it rally good. I got max 3.4 MPH outta it but averaged 2.8 on high speed. 

Fish were caught on June Bug Trick Worm....Logan caught a decent 1 on a rattle trap. Proably caught about 8-9 bass mostly dinks but a couple would have been 15 inches. Went over to the spillway and Loga caught about 4-5 nice bream. We fished w/ crickets all over the pond and nobites a all. Tons of bass frye in the shallows so I figured there would be activity all over but NOPE... ohhh well, not too bad on the water and can't wait to see how the gas motor pushes the little sled!!!! 

Only change I plan on doing is moving the battery to the front under the deck. I thought the front would be HEAVY with all the wood but it actually sits pretty good! Kinda balancing act on the front seat with the deck being even w/ the top of th boat but works out!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*Sharp!*

boat looks sharp 
and better on the water
you did a great job on it
and the hat looks better in the pic than in person
cant even tell it was mauled :thumbup:


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice outfit, I have caught alot of fish out of a rig like that. That is all you need.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is ya wild shirt at! That lil rig looks great.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like ya got the transom thing worked out...sweet. That Nissan looks good back there! Nice boat man. Tear 'em up!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice rig, that would be perfect for little yellow especially with the water down like it is.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Drift.....my shirts were left fer another day. Needed to be in cognito yesterday. 

Yak....not sure if the transom is worked out. Gotta make a test run in the river in the next few weeks...!


----------

